# Respect to London Espresso!!



## eddthedoc (Jan 22, 2011)

Thought I ought to publicly praise London Espresso. For those of you watching my leaky Gaggia TS1 saga in the Gaggia forum you will know this has been a problem for a few weeks now. I replaced the anti-suck valve with a new one from London Espresso even though they told me it was likely to be OK.

As they said it made no difference!

A further dismantle after a big flood and I found the problem. The previous owner had, in true numpty fashion, fitted a nice new heater element without a gasket! it was only a matter of time.......

I contacted London Espresso to ask about parts availability and they sent me the gasket, free of charge!! Just 3 Allen bolts, a clean of the surfaces and reassembly with the gasket and I have a fantastically dry machine.

Maximum respect guys and many thanks.

Edd


----------

